# 2015 Kustom Scares Crypt Of Horrors



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

So started to put together first prop of the year, a swaying zombie, took the upper side idea from Hawthorne Manor Haunted House on youtube, and the other lower side from Spider Hill Prop Works. I robbed the head and hands from my demonica spirt halloween prop that stopped working. Now need to fill out body structure, and put some zombiefied clothes on.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

nice..you might have a weight issue once you dress that zombie.

is that the motor groaning or the pvc?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:She looks good, funny how you don't see female props a lot, unless it's a witch.:undecidekin: Nice repurpose on the old prop, she looks really evil. BTW, I love Spider Hill, those guys ROCK!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*pvc high seas boat creak LOL*



BillyVanpire said:


> nice..you might have a weight issue once you dress that zombie.
> 
> is that the motor groaning or the pvc?


Thanks BillyVanpire, It is the PVC, i let it run for well over an hour and the motor was not even warm, my brother said, it sounds like a pirate ship out on high seas and its rocking away.. lol.. we will see if the foam on arms, body and then clothes dampen that.. I am going to order the spip T's from spider hill as now i realize theirs work to slip vs doing it this way which is how hathworne manor haunt did his for just a swaying skeleten head ground breaker which is only the top portion and a much shorter stick for the head..


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:She looks good, funny how you don't see female props a lot, unless it's a witch.:undecidekin: Nice repurpose on the old prop, she looks really evil. BTW, I love Spider Hill, those guys ROCK!


Thanks Pumpkin5! yeah I am looking to see what else I can use off that prop some small little motors, hell I know the electronics work it was a matter of trying to figure out what wire did what, i could get parts to work but then other parts wouldnt, it really sucked cuz it only worked 1 halloween mostly correct, the she never turned her head back and forth correctly and they gave us like 10% off or something then next year nothing.. one reason i been wanting to get away from spirit props they are so flimsy. I am enjoying those special purpose spider hill pvc pieces. Now just need to order the slip T's now I know their true value..


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch (Aug 23, 2015)

That's coming really scary. Loved it.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Haunt maze is up*

Got the haunt maze up last weekend, hopefully this weekend we will have the new 30x30 tarp roof on and ready to start putting in the scares, it is a 20x20 maze, we changed the path this year so it will be different than last.

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/...66-B0A2-0C775207DAB9_zps4nvpjntn.jpg~original


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's looking good!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It's looking real AND Shivery


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Just some photos of the finished areas in our Crypt of Horrors maze walk through.

This was early we put tarp roof on and added corn to middle area for photos, but this is the front with entrance to the right - 









Our Slam Hack In the Box remake - 









Zombie kids (spirit halloween props triggered by PIR / fourbanger)









Animated zombie area (2 animated 2 static) -









Exorcist Reagan (Linda Blair) before she was put in her spot in the maze, but you can see her off the ground in this photo (pneumatic prop with four banger controller) -


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*2 more photos*

Side view of Exorcist doll showing the mech to push her up - 









We have a spirit animated nurse prop that will go in this area -


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Scenes are set and ready*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've done a great job with the details!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks RoxyBlue! Yeah those details were done by our neighbor, new help for this year, i call her the interior decorator because normally me and my brother would get everything done but never have time to do those detail scenes to make it look like a room, or forest scene etc with spider webs, we would always run out of time..


----------

